# Its taken a while to decide where!



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

I first joint the forum and said I intend to keep a diary how I progress.

Someone said," oh no, not another diary". So since then, I have avoided saying too much!

But my brief summary would be I couldn't decide between Costa del Sol areas and the Canaries.

I also thought about buying a boat on the Costa coast and using it as a holiday base.

In the end, the weather won!

Last week, things suddenly began to hot up!










I now have funds to buy a nice apartment!!

Originally we looked at fuerteventura, being the best value for money island. 

We then turned our attention to Tenerife but couldn't find long term rentals to use as a base while we looked for an apartment that would suit our needs.

Gran Canaria has many more long rental properties so we are seriously looking for a place to rent for a year.

So, almost there!

Cliff


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

wonderful, I do hope that you will be really happy there, have a good year. Don't forget to keep your diary updated.


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

I didn't think things would happen this quick!

After the long miserable summer we had last year, We got to use the boat about 3 times. I put it up for sale at the end of the summer, thinking it would take about 9 to 12 months to sell. I tried several times to sail to the Med but the weather never gave us a good weather window to make a long voyage.

Having discussed its lack of use, we decided to sell up and buy something in warmer climes!

During the pre- sale time, we have been looking at Costa properties and apartments in the Canaries.

Strangely, we got an offer on the boat on the 18 December. I thought the boat market would be dead until spring. The sale now completed, we are spending a lot of time exploring where to go.

I'm sad the boat has gone, but I am looking forward for better things to come!


Here are some companies we find helpful,

https://properties.aplaceinthesun.com/AP1581078/Apartment-Playa-del-Cura/

1 bedroom Bungalow in San Agustín, Gran Canaria, Canary Islands, Spain - 2806136

https://www.kyero.com/

Now we are spoilt for choice!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The one in Arinaga on the keyro site looks value for money. The rest in the south of the island are very expensive.

We had a look at Arguineguín over Christmas, one block was for sale at €5300 a square mertre !!! Lots of Scandanavians have bumped up the prices.

I have an apartment for sale here on El Hierro, if or when that goes we might consider buying one on Gran Canaria, maybe Las Palmas, trouble with apartments they are noisy and the communities can never agree, we shall see.


----------

